# Growling



## Blk88notch (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm having a problem with my Gsd who is now 2.5yrs old. He is now growling at my wife and son when I'm at work. I'f they go near him he will growl for no reason and also show his teeth. The minute i get home he is fine runs around and plays. Don't know what to do. At this point I'm worried I might have to put him down. Looking for ideas of what I can do. Is it worth neutering will it even do anything.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think putting him down should be the last option. Neutering may help, but I wouldn't bet on it. You need some behavior modification by a reputable trainer. There are people who specialize in this type of stuff. I'm no expert, but my guess is he sees you as the leader, but doesn't respect the others. 

Have you done most of the training, feeding, walking, etc.? 

You will need to establish a new pack order, where you and all the humans are on top, then the dog. How you do that is complicated and depends on the dog. I wouldn't begin this type of work based on what people say on the internet. Find yourself someone who knows what they are doing and can spend one on one time with you and your family.

Don't write him off too soon, give it a good effort to rehab him. Remember it has taken 2.5 years to get here, it won't turn around over night. Keep realistic expectations. 

Good luck.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

eddie1976E said:


> I think putting him down should be the last option. Neutering may help, but I wouldn't bet on it. You need some behavior modification by a reputable trainer. There are people who specialize in this type of stuff. I'm no expert, but my guess is he sees you as the leader, but doesn't respect the others.
> 
> Have you done most of the training, feeding, walking, etc.?
> 
> ...


DITTO!

And to add to that - as of this second, no contact with dog, wife and baby until everything has been resolved.

It only takes one second for something to happen. Even if you are there, 4 feet away, you will still be too late.

Find a good trainer - an IPO/Schutzhund club is a good place to start looking - you need someone who can set firm but fair boundaries within your home and life that will restablish this dogs place within your home. Then you have to maintain it. 

He is a 2.5 year old intact male who is maturing - neutering won't change drive/temperament etc, but it can certainly take the edge off a dog who will be only a family pet and isn't getting a regular outlet for the frustration brought on by remaining intact. Some dogs need it, some don't.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Showing teeth is more than growling. I would neuter him asap. There is no reason not to. It can only help, not hurt.

Can you confine him securely in a kennel when you're not home?

If not, you'll need to muzzle him. Not one of those cheap nylon things from PetSmart. A high quality basket muzzle of the type used on K9s. Try Ray Allen for purchase.

Let's get your family safe before we start auditioning trainers. Right now, they're not safe.

Once the situation is under control, ie he's neutered & muzzled, you can look for a good trainer who can sort out if this is extreme dominance or screw loose aggression or something else.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

zetti said:


> Showing teeth is more than growling. I would neuter him asap. There is no reason not to. It can only help, not hurt.
> 
> .


This... Some people in the forum might have different opinion .


----------



## Blk88notch (Aug 9, 2012)

Heres an update just got home said hi to everyone sat down to eat dinner. My gsd lays next to me while i eat and my wife came up to him and he peed everywhere i guess it has happened a few times today. Now i ask the question does he have fear aggression towards her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would want to know how she is interacting with him when you're not there.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Like Eddie said, putting him down should not be the first option, or at all at this stage in his life. You will need to find a trainer that will help you modify his behavior and maybe take your wife and kid to the class. Let them feed him or walk him.

And to add what others have said, you can neuter him but don't expect it to change him completely. It may or may not change his aggression towards your family. I would sit down and talk with your wife about what she's doing around your dog and let her interact with him when you're around.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I would want to know how she is interacting with him when you're not there.


Agreed. The urination is a bit peculiar.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Peeing when your wife just gets up and pass him is an issue, it could either mean a lot of things. I would talk to a trainer about that too


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

If you say where you are located maybe some can recommend a good trainer for you. Without evaluating the dog in person it's hard for internet folk to give "diagnosis and treatment." You really need a skilled trainer to help you.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Altering a dog is not a fix-all for behavior issues. In some cases, it can make it worse.

What is the previous history on this dog? Has the growling appeared recently or has been there and is escalating? 

First suggestion is to have a vet check. Be sure and mention the urination, check for UTI. Have full blood work done.

Next would be locating an experienced trainer or behaviorist. Be selective, verify experience. 

Since this seems to happen when you aren't home; have wife and son begin a journal of the daily activities. Include what is happening during the growling episodes - before and after. What was the wife's response to the growling.

Is wife willing to participate in training?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I would definitely get a vet check. 

I don't know that neutering will help. My boy wouldn't stop growling my husband. I neutered him took him through two classes, worked with a private trainer and tried meds, I couldn't fix it. Him and my husband were just a bad mix. It broke my heart, but I had to re-home him.


----------



## Blk88notch (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife is super sweet with him. My son could do anything to him and dog wouldn't care but in the past few days he's been growling at him for no reason.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Something is going on. I don't know what. But, PLEASE, for the safety of your family keep your dog away from your wife and child, till this gets worked out. Growling at your son is a huge RED FLAG. Either keep him crated, penned, or at least a muzzle.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Blk88notch said:


> My wife is super sweet with him. My son could do anything to him and dog wouldn't care but in the past few days he's been growling at him for no reason.


What exactly would your son do to him?

I don't think we have enough information to give any advice. I, too, suggest you find a trainer who knows German Shepherds. 

There's too much going on for us to be able to help.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I would also wonder about a medical issue. Has anything happened lately, in the neighborhood that might have stressed him or frightened him, with your wife around? Have you given the dog a feel-over to see if he has any spots that illicit a response?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd get a vet appt asap. He clearly isn't feeling well. If this is just starting in the past couple of days, he's got something going on medically. Let your son know, he needs to leave the dog alone/ignore until you get this managed.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Blk88notch said:


> My wife is super sweet with him. My son could do anything to him and dog wouldn't care but in the past few days he's been growling at him for no reason.


Growling is communication. You may not see or understand it yet, but there is a reason. You get to play detective now 

First thing is still the vet check. Full blood work, ck for UTI and check for anything that may have been stuck in his ears

Next is again the trainer/behaviorist. Check first through this site: Family Paws-Dog and Baby Support & Education . Verify their experience with GSD and large working dogs. Don't limit your search to this list, also check with the local club for referrals. Post your location, someone may be able to point you to a good trainer as well.

Work with your son for future interaction with the dog (for now protect him with no interaction unless muzzled). Help him learn to play with dogs respecting their boundaries.

And again with the journal - Since this seems to happen when you aren't home; have wife and son begin a journal of the daily activities. Include what is happening during the growling episodes - before and after. What was the wife's response to the growling.

Is wife willing to participate in training?


----------

